# KITT



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

We had to have our mostly Persian cat put down this morning. It was hard but most probably for the best because of how rapidly her health was going down. I miss her terribly. My friends are already saying get a new cat or kitten as soon possible, and we probably will in a couple of weeks. But right now, we need time to grieve. Kitt, say hello to Paul McCatney, Marilyn Monroe, Barnabas Jonathan, Laughing Boy, and B.C.. I know your probably fat and sassy again and probably torturing poor B.C. like you did when he was alive. I keep thinking that I see your grey shape, and I keep expecting you to jump between me and the computer moniter. And it won't be much fun not having you watch JUDGE JUDY with me. She was fourteen years old. I really miss you, Kitt.


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

I'm terribly sorry about your loss..

Have fun at the Bridge, Kitt!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Someday you will see her again. I wish you peace of mind. You took good care of her, and she became a family member and a wonderful friend. I'm so sorry about the pain you are going through, and no other cat can fill the void she has left, but a kitten will demand your attention, and that will be very helpful. God bless.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

I'm very sorry...


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

So sorry to hear about your loss, Cattybird - may you find the peace knowing that your kitty is no longer suffering now. Like Jeanie said - you will prbobably see her again one day. May she rest in peace.


----------



## Empath (Jan 23, 2004)

I know it's very difficult, and there is an emptiness that can never be filled in the same way. A cat in the future will someday create a distraction within that emptiness. It will never destroy the emptiness, but it will add to your relationship with cats, just as Kitt apparently did. They are all very unique in their own way.

My best wishes are with you.


----------

